# How to know if doe is producing enough milk for 4 kids?



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

(edit: photos in next post) My first Nigerian Dwarf doe had 4 kids yesterday and I'm concerned that she is not producing enough milk to keep them satisfied. How do I know for sure if they are getting enough? It seems like anytime I check on them her udder is empty and one or two of them are looking for more milk. The kids are in a 3'x5' hut and the doe is in there with them most of the day and all night long. During the day, the doe goes out and feeds on the pasture some or just to take a break from being mama. If they need more milk, do you suggest a milk replacer and what kind? How much does a Nigerian Dwarf kid drink per day the first week or two?

thanks!


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Here are some photos of Bandi with her 4 kids, born yesterday.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Try and bottle feed them. Weigh them daily with a scale that weighs in pounds and ounces or pounds and tenths of pounds.

I personally only leave 2 on mom and bottle feed the rest. I made the mistake of leaving them on and lost one.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Good advice.

Those kids are really cute.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I have on several occasions just given a substitute bottle to a couple of babies, have also given it to all of them and left them with their mom. I use Land O'Lake replacer for kids and have always had good results with it. If you leave them with mom I would only give a couple of ounces a few times a day and see how they look. I found they soon learned I had extra groceries and came running for it. 
If you take them away from her the weight formula helps you figure how much milk a day. Their weight in ounces divided by 10 for how much milk a day. Eg: a 5 lb baby would be 80 oz by 10 would be 8 oz. Divided into amount of bottles -say 4 - would be 2 oz. Remember this is a rough amount and I adjust by how the baby looks and you need to keep increasing the bottle by small amounts.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks everyone for the replies!


----------



## melbah1 (Jun 28, 2013)

You will likely need to at least suppliment with a bottle. Even if she has alot of milk a couple of the kids could be hogging most of it.

I haven't ever used replacer. I've heard from this forum that. Cow's milk is better. If you search for threads on replacer you will get more info or someone else might add more about using cows milk instead of replacer.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

If you choose to keep them on after each feeding id feel their bellies, if they all have a "full" feeling than they should be fine but definitely weigh them.


----------



## wndngrvr (Dec 10, 2011)

I see on here that many use cows milk but I have always used Land O'Lake milk replacer and had great results and it is convenient. We live out of town and getting cows milk would be a problem plus I think the cows milk is so watery tasting from the store I can't see how it is equal to goat milk for the little ones. At least a good replacer is formulated for them. I have raised baby goats that grew equal to nursing babies on replacer but I would only use Land O'Lake. Raised a lot of lambs on their lamb replacer also with great results.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

I've tried several times to at least supplement them with milk replacer. Even after the mom was out on pasture for a few hours and the kids were all alone in their hut, I went to them with the bottle and tried feeding each of them and they weren't very interested. I've had a hard time getting any of them to take much if any from the bottle. then I let the mother with them and the kids all scramble to get to her teats. If they were really hungry, wouldn't they be eager to drink from the bottle? or does it take a few days to train them to drink from it?

thanks


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Then you really need to weigh them daily and see if they are gaining weight. They can be starving and still not take a bottle. Get a hanging fish scale. It weighs in pounds and tenths of pounds which is critical to see their daily weight gain.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

I've noticed that they can be extremely stubborn and bull headed (for something so small) when it comes to first learning about the bottle, it's a battle of wills, once they REALLY know what it is they will more than likely scramble to get to you just as they do with mama.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

I find it much easier to just pick two, pull them from mom altogether and plan on bottle feeding. That way you are sure everyone is getting enough to eat. Transition slowly to cow's milk or replacer if you choose to use that. Mix with goats milk at first. Too confusing at first if left with mom. You can put them back in once they know and expect the bottle.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

So below I have the weights from the last week for each of the 4 kids, starting with the smallest doe and finishing with the largest buck. The first 4 days I weighed them each day, then every 2 days the last two times I weighed them. I'm a bit concerned about the smallest doe especially today's weight compared to 2 days ago. Please let me know if you think she's doing OK. She seems to be shunned and only gets to drink milk from mama if there's any left over from the rest, which isn't much anymore. The mama doe seems to let the other 3 kids drink first and the smallest doe kid only gets to drink if there's some left. The smallest doe kid only gained 2.35 ounces since 2 days ago, compared to 6.5, 11.3, and 10 ounces for the other 3.

I have tried to bottle feed, but they won't take it. How soon can kids start to eat green vegetation? I see them nibble a little bit when they are out in the pasture, but I'm not sure if they are actually eating any of the greens, or just trying to figure it out. 

thanks!

Doe 1
3/21/16 weight = 2 lbs. 13.35 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 1.1 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 3 lbs. 1.7 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 3 lbs. 4.5 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 3 lbs. 10.15 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 3 lbs. 12.5 oz.

Doe 2
3/21/16 weight = 3 lbs. 2.5 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 4.1 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 3 lbs. 7.0 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 3 lbs. 11.5 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 4 lbs. 4.4 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 4 lbs. 10.9 oz.

Buck 1
3/21/16 weight = 3 lbs. 11.7 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 14.8 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 4 lbs. 4.75 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 4 lbs. 7.3 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 4 lbs. 14.10 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 5 lbs. 9.40 oz.

Buck 2
3/21/16 weight = 4 lbs. 1.5 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 4 lbs. 5.2 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 4 lbs. 12.50 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 5 lbs. 0.0 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 5 lbs. 10.3 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 6 lbs. 4.30 oz.


----------



## Goatzrule (Feb 7, 2013)

Id keep my eye on both doelings as they aren't gaining as much as the two boys especially the first doe


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The does definitely are not getting as much. Later on mom may end up with sore teats and not let them nurse. Quads usually really tear up teats. I would work hard to get them on a bottle.


----------



## Lstein (Oct 2, 2014)

Dip the nipple on the bottle in water and then dip it in sugar, also make sure that the milk in the bottle feels just slightly hot (by the time you get to the barn, it cools down a lot). I've noticed they really don't care for it much if starts getting cold. Just a couple things that have really helped me. I also sit in a chair and hold them on my lap when first trying to get them to drink.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

thanks a lot for all the suggestions. I was able to get them all to drink a little this afternoon. The first few times I tried they were only a few days old. seems easier to train them now that they are a bit older


----------



## watkins0566 (Jan 28, 2014)

For what it's worth, when one of my Nigerians had quad doelings, I would keep the two stronger ones back after mama got back from pasture until the smaller ones had had their fill. She was able to raise all four without the bottle, but that may not always be the case. How much milk is produced is dependent on how much the doe's system (or human's) is stimulated to produce. I totally agree that a full little belly is the best way to judge, and you have to carefully watch those teats.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

I usually see at least 2 pounds per week weight gain in my kids. Do supplement the two does as often as possible. They can fall behind super fast


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I agree. Keep trying to get them to take the bottle. Once they find they don't have competition and really sucks on the bottle, you will have them knocking you over for milk. It takes lots of patience. Tickle their tail and cover their eyes mimicking the mama licking bums and their heads under the udder. That really helps.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks so much everyone for all the advice/tips/suggestions!! very helpful! I've updated the weight chart below including the weight gain over the past week. I've been giving them as much milk replacer as I can, especially the smallest doe. The mama doe seems to be rejecting the smallest doe, not letting her nurse much at all. I am thinking about "locking" up the mama doe with the 2 doe kids at night and see if she lets them nurse during the night when the 2 bucks aren't with her, since her udder will really fill up over night if she doesn't nurse both doe kids.

Here's the milk replacer that I was able to buy at the local store, is this any good? http://www.merricks.com/Images/Uploaded/PDF/pdf_AllStarWeb.pdf
The brand recommended by another person on here is a lot higher in fat and protein:http://www.lolmilkreplacer.com/lolm.../LOLLF_Doe-s-Match-Sell-Sheet_FINAL_WEB_1.pdf



sassykat6181 said:


> I usually see at least 2 pounds per week weight gain in my kids. Do supplement the two does as often as possible. They can fall behind super fast


Does that include Nigerian Dwarf doe kids, you usually see at least 2 pound gains in them per week? These 2 doe kids have only gained 1 lb. 4 oz. and 1 lb. 11 oz. in the past week, is that a huge concern? For how long do they continue to average 2 pounds per week gain? Do you think that damage has already been done to the smallest doe, and possibly the larger doe kid too? I know from my reading and learning about whitetail deer, that fawns that are stunted by a lack of nutrition, whether directly or indirectly through a lack of nutrition to the mother, the fawns will be permanently impacted and it will show up in smaller body weight and antler sizes in offspring. Is it possible that the smallest doe kid has already been negatively impacted for life? for example, her body size and potential milk output once she is in lactation be lower because of the lack of milk the first 2 weeks of her life?

Doe 1
3/21/16 weight = 2 lbs. 13.35 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 1.1 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 3 lbs. 1.7 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 3 lbs. 4.5 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 3 lbs. 10.15 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 3 lbs. 15.2 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 4 lbs. 7.10 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 4 lbs. 11 oz.
gained about 1 lb. 4 oz. in the past week

Doe 2
3/21/16 weight = 3 lbs. 2.5 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 4.1 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 3 lbs. 7.0 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 3 lbs. 11.5 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 4 lbs. 4.4 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 4 lbs. 10.9 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 5 lbs. 3 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 5 lbs. 11 oz.
gained about 1 lb. 11 oz. in the past week

Buck 1
3/21/16 weight = 3 lbs. 11.7 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 14.8 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 4 lbs. 4.75 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 4 lbs. 7.3 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 4 lbs. 14.10 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 5 lbs. 9.40 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 6 lbs. 3 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 6 lbs. 13 oz.
gained about 2 lb. 3 oz. in the past week

Buck 2
3/21/16 weight = 4 lbs. 1.5 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 4 lbs. 5.2 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 4 lbs. 12.50 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 5 lbs. 0.0 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 5 lbs. 10.3 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 6 lbs. 4.30 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 6 lbs. 14 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 7 lbs. 13 oz.
gained about 2 lb. 8 oz. in the past week


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Yes, I raise Nigerian Dwarf also. Your second doe at 1lb 11oz is pretty close to that 2lb mark. I'd give the smallest one as much as she'll take. Still plenty of time to catch up  it's good you're keeping track


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

The smallest one is the one I would be concerned about.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Thanks again for all the replies and advice. What's the deal with this website below, it says that milk replacer kills lots of baby goats??? I've noticed my kids seem to shake after I feed them milk replacer, almost like an allergic reaction response or something. Is it not good to feed powdered replacer?

http://goat-link.com/content/view/94/76/#.VwGtdXoY1rh


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What brand do you have and does it have soy in it?


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

ksalvagno said:


> What brand do you have and does it have soy in it?


I don't see soy mentioned on the label. From a few posts back:

Here's the milk replacer that I was able to buy at the local store, is this any good? http://www.merricks.com/Images/Uploaded/PDF/pdf_AllStarWeb.pdf
The brand recommended by another person on here is a lot higher in fat and protein:http://www.lolmilkreplacer.com/lolm.../LOLLF_Doe-s-Match-Sell-Sheet_FINAL_WEB_1.pdf


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

I'm probably a little late to the party - my experience with quads was my doe had enough milk, but two kids were hogging it all. So twice a day, I headed out with a bottle and found whatever kids were a little "hollow" on the sides. I let them drink until their tummies felt either flat, or slightly rounded. I did use goat's milk (their mother's actually, from the morning milking).


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

Now she seems to be avoiding all 4 of them, hardly letting any of them nurse. They have hardly gained any weight the last 3 days compared to what they had been gaining every 2 days. The kids are 18 days old, it's not normal for growth to slow this dramatically is it? How soon can they digest vegetation? I see them nibbling on green vegetation in the pasture, and sometime their hay, but not sure if they are actually digesting it yet? I've added today's weights to the chart below.

I'm thinking I might have to milk the mama twice a day and feed it to the kids. Not sure if I want to do the powdered milk replacer, if there's any truth to what I posted a few posts back where kids can die from the powdered milk replacer: http://goat-link.com/content/view/94/76/#.VwGtdXoY1rh
Is there anything to be truly concerned about with this? Here's the milk replacer that I was able to buy at the local store that I've been feeding them (although not on a strict regular schedule), is this any good? http://www.merricks.com/Images/Uploaded/PDF/pdf_AllStarWeb.pdf
The brand recommended by another person on here is a lot higher in fat and protein:http://www.lolmilkreplacer.com/lolm.../LOLLF_Doe-s-Match-Sell-Sheet_FINAL_WEB_1.pdf

Doe 1
3/21/16 weight = 2 lbs. 13.35 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 1.1 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 3 lbs. 1.7 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 3 lbs. 4.5 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 3 lbs. 10.15 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 3 lbs. 15.2 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 4 lbs. 7.10 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 4 lbs. 11 oz.
4/4/16 weight = 5 lbs. 2.6 oz.

Doe 2
3/21/16 weight = 3 lbs. 2.5 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 4.1 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 3 lbs. 7.0 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 3 lbs. 11.5 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 4 lbs. 4.4 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 4 lbs. 10.9 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 5 lbs. 3 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 5 lbs. 11 oz.
4/4/16 weight = 6 lbs. 7 oz.

Buck 1
3/21/16 weight = 3 lbs. 11.7 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 14.8 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 4 lbs. 4.75 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 4 lbs. 7.3 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 4 lbs. 14.10 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 5 lbs. 9.40 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 6 lbs. 3 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 6 lbs. 13 oz.
4/4/16 weight = 7 lbs. 2.5 oz.

Buck 2
3/21/16 weight = 4 lbs. 1.5 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 4 lbs. 5.2 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 4 lbs. 12.50 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 5 lbs. 0.0 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 5 lbs. 10.3 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 6 lbs. 4.30 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 6 lbs. 14 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 7 lbs. 13 oz.
4/4/16 weight = 8 lbs. 0 oz.


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

She's probably sore from trying to feed all of them. 

Does match is a good replacer. Never heard of the one you're using. It's the soy in replacers that kill kids, and some just aren't formulated well. Whole cow's milk works.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> She's probably sore from trying to feed all of them.
> 
> Does match is a good replacer. Never heard of the one you're using. It's the soy in replacers that kill kids, and some just aren't formulated well. Whole cow's milk works.


thanks, and yes I believe your right, she's sore. She has a scab that's healing up on one teat where the teeth from one of the kids must have pierced through the skin on her teat. I milked her out by hand for the first time and tried to feed that to the kids. All the times I've tried feeding the kids the milk replacer, they wouldn't take much more than 2 or 3 ounces so I thought they wouldn't take it because they didn't like it. I tried feeding them the mom's milk and they only took about 2 ounces each, even the little runt doe of the litter. Maybe they are getting nearly enough from the mother as it is? is it normal for their weight gain to slow that dramatically at around 2 weeks of age, as I have shown in the last weight chart with the slow gain the last 3 days?


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

http://goat-link.com/content/view/197/192/#.VwKEPXoY1rg

Check the link out, especially comparing the nutritional content of goat's and cow's milk compared to the replacers. Now I know why something inside of me was saying it's not good to feed my goat kids milk replacer. Whole cows milk would seem to be even a much better choice than any replacer. Anyone else have thoughts on this?

thanks


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

Not normal for them to slow down now. At 3 weeks you should start them on cocci prevention, especially if they are nibbling outdoors now. 
Mama could be sore, but she might also refuse them if they smell like the milk replacer


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

OK. - My doe also had quads, on April 2nd. Immediately "pulled" 2 kids - put them in the house for 2 days. Left the other 2 with mom. Let house babies visit. Took a while for them to take the bottle really well, but now they are both doing great, are out with mom to be social, gaining weight. I bottle feed these 2 4x a day. They do not nurse. All 4 are gaining. I use cow's milk - I personally don't trust replacers. Your doe is getting overwhelmed. You can mix goat's milk with cows milk to begin the transition. I find this easier than stressing out about mom and babies. After all, they don't nurse forever. I pulled the smallest and the largest - one doesn't hog it all and the other doesn't always get knocked off the teat.
I hope this helps. Be PATIENT in trying to bottle feed, it can be trying. I really suggest just leaving them with you, that way they expect nothing from mom.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> OK. - My doe also had quads, on April 2nd. Immediately "pulled" 2 kids - put them in the house for 2 days. Left the other 2 with mom. Let house babies visit. Took a while for them to take the bottle really well, but now they are both doing great, are out with mom to be social, gaining weight. I bottle feed these 2 4x a day. They do not nurse. All 4 are gaining. I use cow's milk - I personally don't trust replacers. Your doe is getting overwhelmed. You can mix goat's milk with cows milk to begin the transition. I find this easier than stressing out about mom and babies. After all, they don't nurse forever. I pulled the smallest and the largest - one doesn't hog it all and the other doesn't always get knocked off the teat.
> I hope this helps. Be PATIENT in trying to bottle feed, it can be trying. I really suggest just leaving them with you, that way they expect nothing from mom.


Thanks, very helpful. I see why you and others suggested only leaving 2 to nurse with the mother. She is overwhelmed. All 4 try to go for the 2 teats at once and they fight over the 2 teats. The 2 that don't get it right away are constantly bombarding her udder trying to get to one of the teats while the other 2 are busy sucking and trying to hold their position and not get knocked off the teat. Mama's udder and teats are taking a beating. I think I will separate 2 of them and bottle feed them cow's milk, and leave the other 2 with mom.

thanks again for all the replies.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

Good luck. Be patient if they are not used to the bottle - but I think its worth it in the long run. Thinking of you - and great job keeping up with weights and mom's condition!


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

goatblessings said:


> Good luck. Be patient if they are not used to the bottle - but I think its worth it in the long run. Thinking of you - and great job keeping up with weights and mom's condition!


Thanks. I've been able to get them all to drink some from the bottle, but not much at one time. They take an ounce or 2, and that's it. Then they want to drink from mama even more. I think it will get better once I separate 2 of them and that's all they get is the bottle. Things were fine until they got about 14 days old, then the 4 kids "attacking" mama's 2 teats at the same time became too much for mama. Now I will know for the next time.

Time to go get some whole cow's milk and bring 2 of the kids into the garage.


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

I'm so thankful for this forum and everyone who shares their experience and advice! I brought the 2 buck kids into the garage yesterday afternoon. Mama and the bucks are having a hard time with this, but they will get over it soon. Good news is that all 4 kids have gained more weight just since yesterday than they had been gaining in 2 or 3 days in the last week. I've added today's weight to the chart below. And mama is allowing the 2 doe kids to nurse, and that will continue to get better as her udder and teats heal from not being attacked by 4 hungry kids all at once. I've been bottle feeding the 2 bucks whole cow's milk and this morning they each drank 10 ounces at a time which is far more than the normal 2 or 3 ounces that they would take at a time.

3/21/16 weight = 2 lbs. 13.35 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 1.1 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 3 lbs. 1.7 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 3 lbs. 4.5 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 3 lbs. 10.15 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 3 lbs. 15.2 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 4 lbs. 7.10 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 4 lbs. 11 oz.
4/4/16 weight = 5 lbs. 2.6 oz.
4/5/16 weight = 5 lbs. 9.5 oz.

Doe 2
3/21/16 weight = 3 lbs. 2.5 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 4.1 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 3 lbs. 7.0 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 3 lbs. 11.5 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 4 lbs. 4.4 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 4 lbs. 10.9 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 5 lbs. 3 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 5 lbs. 11 oz.
4/4/16 weight = 6 lbs. 7 oz.
4/5/16 weight = 7 lbs. 0.5 oz.

Buck 1
3/21/16 weight = 3 lbs. 11.7 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 3 lbs. 14.8 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 4 lbs. 4.75 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 4 lbs. 7.3 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 4 lbs. 14.10 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 5 lbs. 9.40 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 6 lbs. 3 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 6 lbs. 13 oz.
4/4/16 weight = 7 lbs. 2.5 oz.
4/5/16 weight = 7 lbs. 13 oz.

Buck 2
3/21/16 weight = 4 lbs. 1.5 oz.
3/22/16 weight = 4 lbs. 5.2 oz.
3/23/16 weight = 4 lbs. 12.50 oz.
3/24/16 weight = 5 lbs. 0.0 oz.
3/26/16 weight = 5 lbs. 10.3 oz.
3/28/16 weight = 6 lbs. 4.30 oz.
3/30/16 weight = 6 lbs. 14 oz.
4/1/16 weight = 7 lbs. 13 oz.
4/4/16 weight = 8 lbs. 0 oz. 
4/5/16 weight = 8 lbs. 11 oz.


----------



## sassykat6181 (Nov 28, 2012)

That's great! I'm glad you pulled the boys


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

sassykat6181 said:


> That's great! I'm glad you pulled the boys


Yes, it was an easy decision. I want to keep the doe kids and I want them to grow faster and healthier, which in my mind it's best to have them dam raised rather than bottle fed. And they will get used to being in the herd that way too, and learning more from their mother in the pasture and what not.

Is there a lot to be concerned about disease transmission with feeding the milk replacer like I did for a week or so? I read that we have no idea where it comes from and that CAE or Johnes could be transmitted through milk replacer. Is that very likely, or something to be concerned about? I'm assuming that using pastuerized cow's milk will eliminate any chance of disease transmission like CAE or Johnes??

thanks


----------



## deerbunnyfarm (Dec 14, 2015)

That's strange, where did you get that information?

We know exactly where CAE and Johnnes comes from... They come from other infected animals. CAE transfers through the mother's milk. The only way to eliminate any chance of diseases is to have a closed herd of goats that are tested negative and don't leave the property. Even then things could already exist in your soil or you could track them in on your shoes...


----------



## bornagain62511 (Mar 3, 2015)

deerbunnyfarm said:


> That's strange, where did you get that information?
> 
> We know exactly where CAE and Johnnes comes from... They come from other infected animals. CAE transfers through the mother's milk. The only way to eliminate any chance of diseases is to have a closed herd of goats that are tested negative and don't leave the property. Even then things could already exist in your soil or you could track them in on your shoes...


Exactly, that's why I'm wondering if my kids that I fed replacer to are at risk. Diseases can come from the milk of infected animals and we have no idea of where the milk that is used to make milk replacer comes from, so is it possible my goats are at risk of having been exposed to disease since I fed them some milk replacer? Or is the disease killed by the processing of the milk replacer? I'm just asking since it was brought up in the link below

Quote from the webpage below: "Take a look at what the ingredients are in the most common used Kid Milk Replacers: All have animal fat- What kind of animal and what possible diseases are you transferring to your kids? Preservatives, Dried Whey (this also has to come from someone's milk) - from what animal and again, what are the chances of disease?"
http://goat-link.com/content/view/197/192/#.VwQTQnoY1rh


----------

